# Ford 4000 3 pt lift quit working



## David Cross (Mar 24, 2010)

New to the site. I purchased a 1964 ford 4000 from a friend of mine. He completely restored the tractor about 15 years ago but has let it sit outside for the past 8 years without even so much as starting it up. Changed the radiator hoses, thermostat, oil and filter, cleaned out the air cleaner and rebuilt the carb. Added a new battery and she purrs like a kitten. Checked the hydraulic fluid and it was very milky. The 3 point hitch worked but hesitated. IK figured it was because of the water in the fluid. I drained it all out, refilled and ran the tractor around a bit to slosh the oil around. Drained it again and refilled. The fluid looks very clean now but the 3 point hitch will not function at all now. Any ideas? Do i need to bleed some air out or something? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, David


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jan 6, 2008)

*3pt*

Well I can,t help much but I believe the 4000 series has a hyd filter, You might check with the closest place with ford parts and see if they show a hyd filter in the tractor and if so I would probably replace that first in case its clogged , I know with the 8n tractors a lot of people let them sit outside and after they get moisture in the case they can and will freeze in the winter and can cause major problems if to much water was in the case like crack the pump housing ect, so since you have the water out you might call a dealer to see if it has a hyd filter first and maybe replace it if it hasnt been replaced for some time and go from there,


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello David, I had the same problem with my 2110 as far as the milky fluid and it did affect my power steering and it made my front end loader hesistate and it did lose power but it didnt seem to affect the 3 point? I just recieved my IT manual, I'll read up on it and let you know what I find out:fineprint


----------



## kirbyalaska (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you found a solution to this yet? I just yesterday did the same thing to my 69 ford 4000 and now I have no lift on the 3-point. It worked fine before that.

Thanks, Jason


----------

